# Anyone find a fix for the sabertooth sleep mode problem?



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello

I have the sabertooth p67 and its a great board but a common problem seems to be they dont wake up from sleep mode. If I put it in sleep mode and wake it up in say 1 min its okay but after an extended period it will not wake up it trys a few times then just sits there. 

I have win 7 64 bit.

Anyone figure this out yet?

Thanks

-Gun


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you updated your bios for this ?


ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download Sabertooth P67


read your mobo manual for the instructions how to "update your bios" I strongly reccommend either the USB flash drive method or the method at requires you to burn the bios to a cd rom look for asus ez-flash or Afudos

DONT USE THE BIOS FLASHING TOOL WHICH OPERATES FROM WITHIN WINDOWS >>>>> i believe asus calls that one LiveUpdate


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Is this board worth the price ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sure is if you are looking for a premium performance board; if you are not looking for top shelf there are other decent alternatives but the sabertooth P67 is a king without wasted $$$


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I have not tried updating the BIOS as the sleep problem is the only issue...I didnt want to make it worse.

M3GUY: its an awesome board with a 5 year warranty. The install was super easy and it has plenty of nice features with out being super expensive like the ROG boards. It also weighs about twice as much as any other mobo Ive picked up. So if weight is a function of quality this one is high quality 

Linderman I'm glad I asked first as I was considering using the windows environment update. According to the manual (and your recommendation) It looks like I'll want to use the ASUS EZ flash 2 Utility found in BIOS. Insert the flash drive which you placed the latest BIOS version onto and hit enter.


Sounds too easy I guess I'll try it out. The latest BIOS version is 2103 but it comes in a zip file with nothing else in the zip file except the new BIOS. Should I Remove the file from the Zip first or does EZ Flash 2 look for a zip file then unpack it?

Thanks

-Gun


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

unpack it and put it on the usb drive.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay Ill give it a try and let you guys know how it turns out


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I got the new bios installed and it shows the new bios version (2103) instead of 2001 but same problem good news is nothing seems worse 

I guess if you want your sabertooth p67 to wake up its "dusty roads buddy" other than that 1 little issue its a great board!!

Thanks again

-Gun


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a similar problem with another board, and I (with the help of people on this forum) later attributed it to my Kaspersky Antivirus. Also, I've heard that a PSU may play a role with this problem, but I have not tested that theory.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Not running any AV other than MBAM and I have corsair 750w HX.. Do you have any further details about the PSU and sleep issue?

Thanks

-Gun


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

After speaking with a CS rep for my PSU, they said that the 5v line also plays a role. I sent my unit in after being given an RMA and they did find that there was a faulty resistor....it may not have been related, but they did acknowledge a possible connection between a PSU and standby.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

very tru; corsair is struggling with some boards and a S3 sleep issue / personally I disable that feature in the bios


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Something I have noticed. After installing the New BIOS it seems like CPU temps are now prone to spike. Both HW monitor and the ASUS reported a temp spike at near 80c.

I was playing DCS A-10 like I always have been and before update I checked temps and they never seemed to get above 60 perhaps less say 53. Right after the update I was playing for about 3 min and the system for the first time ever hung up (black screen total lock up) I though geez that almost looks like a heat issue. So I fired up HWmonitor and thermal radar. I would play for 2 min then alt/tab and check readouts and there was one time it got near 70 but most of the time it was at 58c reported by both monitors. Then I went back to playing and check again in 5 min and it was okay ( high 50s low 60s ) then I quit and check again and there was a spike right at the end that was 80c.... CPU Fan seems okay RPMs report low 1600 high 4500 so it appears its still throttling the fan.

I didnt make any changes to bios except change DRAM frequency from auto to 1866 like I did when I first got the system running before the bios update... after the update DRAM frequency was back to auto thats why I set it back to 1866 to match the stock speed of my ram

What do you think?


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

linderman said:


> sure is if you are looking for a premium performance board; if you are not looking for top shelf there are other decent alternatives but the sabertooth P67 is a king without wasted $$$


That I am linderman, probably need a large well cooled case eh :wink:


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Gun Jam said:


> I have not tried updating the BIOS as the sleep problem is the only issue...I didnt want to make it worse.
> 
> M3GUY: its an awesome board with a 5 year warranty. The install was super easy and it has plenty of nice features with out being super expensive like the ROG boards. It also weighs about twice as much as any other mobo Ive picked up. So if weight is a function of quality this one is high quality
> 
> ...


Hey thanks a lot gunjam your a class act its good to hear that this board delivers Ive heard some bad things about the 400 + dollar boards. Does it have EZ flash in the bios menu ?


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

IT sure does. Its actually really easy to use too. I just place the ROM file on a flash drive and hit install  

It fits very well inside a corsair obsidian 650D.

-Gun


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I reinstalled the original 2001 bios version and I think maybe it helped reduce temps just by looking it seems better but I didnt really collect enough before and after data to say for sure although temps never got above 70 and seemed more stable...I think really it comes down to a stock CPU cooler that is less than spectacular. Thats okay I plan to get the noctua ND14 and run a bit of over clock here in the near future


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure the cooler is clean and all 4 legs are tight to the motherboard, I've not had any issues using stock coolers and slight OC's.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Its all bran new the system is a week old and I made sure the pegs snapped into place. I dont know after replacing bios version 2001 temps never get above 70c and maintain 55 to 65 when playing DCS a-10...


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Update:

1) The temp fluctuation was due to a poor fitting cpu cooler that looked properly installed but was not...it was stock and replaced with a noctua NH-D14 Se2011 (Thanks Wrench good call) 

2) I am now running the latest bios 2302 the problem still persist

3) Silvergoat is on to something. After reading a lot there seems to be a high correlation between PSU and sleep problem. Particularly corsair / Seasonic (same thing) PSUs and even more so with corsair AX850w 80+ gold PSU.

I have a few things to try first BUT...If I wanted an 850w or better PSU that is as awesome as the Corsair AX850 but not corsair or seasonic. What options do I have.... is there another brand?

Thanks 

-Gun


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you contacted Corsair support?

The Enermax Platimax units are very good but also very costly> Enermax Platimax 850 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

PC Power & Cooling Mk III units are Seasonic OEM like you have.

As are the better Antec units.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

xfx pro but they are all made by seasonic. I have built several PCs with the sabertooth and never encountered this problem and I only use seasonic power supplies.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

It seems like they are okay after 850w so maybe all the 1000W are fine regardless of brand. No one ever said they had problems with sleep and had a 1000w psu....but lots of people with 850w psu work fine too...but sometimes those that were working and switched just the psu to 850 stopped working.

I spent a lot of time looking at the seasonic platinum 1000w Vs the XFX pro 1000w platinum. I like the looks of the xfx much better but I think the seasonic is a better unit because of the fan. I would go with the fxf right now if it used the same fan. 

I know they both feature hybrid fan technology but it looks like it comes on when the temp is above 25c  great idea but ambient temps in my room are hardly ever that low and never that low in my case...does that mean the fan will never shut off or does it actually switch on at a higher temp than 25c?

Have you used both power supplies can you say one way or the other if there is that big of a difference in fans?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most Psu's the fans run all the time, they run at variable speeds the hotter the sensor the faster the fan, same for the ones that shut off the fan, the Seasonic x series are the quietest on the market.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

plus the seasonic and the xfx are both made by seasonic.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input the seasonic X series uses the Sanyo Denki San Ace Fan. This is also the fan used the seasonic 1000w platinum. Among other things Im trying to build a system that idles very quietly. Apparenty the xfx uses the Magic protechnic fan which is a fluid dynamic bearing but not as good as the Sanyo Denki fan. 

I could probably get the San Ace fan to fit in the xfx but why bother...I'll get all this sorted out here and let you guys know what I figure out.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Alright so I got the seasonic 1000w platinum because its way awesome and will make sure I have plenty of clean power for any future upgrade I want to do. Its also very efficient and quieter than my 750w corsair. I was hoping a side effect would be it would also solve the sleep mode problem.

It did not.

I swapped it out and got the exact same results after about 10 min the system would not wake up it would attempt to power up, make a squeek sound then shut down again. There are no mobo speakers so I always wondered what was squeaking...hummm

SO

I set all C state from auto to enable and enabled sata hotplug 

This appeared to extend the time sleep mode could work from about 10 min to 20 min now after 20 min same exact story.

So I also enabled power on by PCI

This made a huge improvement now sleep mode works longer than 30 min but same story if left over night...I am working to see how long it actually sleeps for. So far waking it up after 30 min is no issue.

This is a total crock as far as im concerned because I cant understand how something like sleep is not binary...it should either work or not. I cant figure out how it can work for a certain duration but not after that. Once sleep mode is activated what changes after say the first 1 min...the HDD platter spins down and then what? What about after 30 min what could have changed from say the 10min mark to the 30 min mark that would cause it to not wake up....seriously ***?

Thanks

-Gun


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Be interesting to see what the voltage reading is on the PWR_Ok signal wire(Gray wire in the 24 pin connector) before/during/after sleep mode kicks in and you attempt to wake it.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I could probably do that

I'll hunt around a bit more first.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive noticed that the system has also become slightly unstable. I had run prime 95 for 2 hrs no issues before now it had stopped worker after 1 hr 30min.

Some games that used to run fine crash too. I wonder if this is because of the bios settings I changed (c states etc.) or because of the new PSU. 

IS it common for a new PSU to change for example an over clock profile? DO you think the new PSU has changed the way my OC profile is behaving and will require a slight tweak to say LLC or offset voltage?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No a PSU change will not effect a OC profile.
The C states however could.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I set everything back to how it was before I switched PSU and its still unstable with the new PSU.

I'll put the old PSU in and see if that clears it up.

Thanks


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

It was unstable with the old PSU too. I suspect that it simply was never stable to start with. I made few slight changes LLC to high and offset to + 0.015 and gave a boots to VCCIO for my ram OC so far so good. Passes maximum intel burn test 10x and runs all my games fine again. I'll try prime 95 for 12 hrs at some point.

I talked to seasonic described my sleep mode issue and simply asked if they had any insight into the problem. They directly wanted me to return the PSU..I asked if they really thought changing the PSU to a 2nd identical unit would really change anything. They said they thought it would..I asked them to elaborate on why. That question was dodged and I was again urged to fill out the RMA form directly....

Hummmm what do they know that I dont....why dont they want to tell me about it...

-Gun


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may just mean they have heard the issue before and are chasing examples to test.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

so much so that they are sending me a 2nd unit to test without me first having to send this unit back...and in such a rush to do so that the 2nd unit has already been shipped to me.

I wish all companies were this eager to help.

im rather curious to see how this whole thing plays out....

-Gun


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes Seasonic is very responsive.
I've had a select few in the past do the same and stuck with them, EVGA with the early 7800GT issued sent me 4 to test at the same time, Crucial with DDR2 800 on the nvidia 680i chipset sent 8 different sticks to try, both were next day ups paid with a ups prepaid return label in the box.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I kinda dont think its going to help but you can bet I'll gladly test it for them carefully and report my findings!

We shall see.

-Gun


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

The new PSU didnt help much. 

I went to get the microsoft hotfix I had high hopes for this but it wont install
A computer that is running Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2 stops responding when you put the computer in sleep mode (S3) or resume the computer from the S3 mode

It just says update is not applicable to your computer..I selected the win7 64x version as I am running win 7 professional 64 bit.

Im kinda bummed it didnt even install..now I have to find out why.

-Gun


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the list of installed updates, it may already be installed. or part of SP1 if the fix is older.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

It says release : Sp1

I guess that means it comes with service pack 1...So i guess I already have it. 

I cannot find it in the windows update list of updates probably because the win 7 disc I have already contains Sp1 as indicated by the cd box

Humm

I guess its off to investigate other possible solutions.

Thanks!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Gun Jam said:


> so much so that they are sending me a 2nd unit to test without me first having to send this unit back...and in such a rush to do so that the 2nd unit has already been shipped to me.
> 
> I wish all companies were this eager to help.
> 
> ...



thats what makes Seasonic the king of the power supply bizness!! :thumb:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would rma the board back to asus


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

lots of people have done that.. I read not one account of it solving the problem...

But I haven't ruled that out yet


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you get lucky they might upgrade you to a board without these issues; they have for me on other boards


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I head even the z68s had the issue although it seems like a much smaller degree...

maybe I should wait until the sabertooth is out of production and then complain


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

So I read enough about PSU issues that basically said "I had crappy PSU and switched to good PSU and now it wont wake up from sleep"

Well I had a crappy PSU laying around a 700w rocketfish I put that in and let it sleep for 1hr. It woke up fine...In the last week Ive never got it to wake up after about 30 min.

So now I'll let it sleep for 2 hrs and see if it still wakes up.

even if it doesnt wake up the issue seems to at least change with PSUs....it doesn't act exactly the same...Im almost willing to bet it will wake up 2 hrs from now.

We shall see.

-Gun


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

very weird


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

worked fine after sleeping 3hrs too fired right up and here I am...I'll let it sleep all night and see if it wakes up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Been working 100% for any given time span for the last 4 days.. 20 min sleep or 13hrs doesn't matter.

I'll let you guys know what I find out from seasonic...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

should be interesting to hear what they say


----------

